# IBS sub-types



## TonyS (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi I have only ever been told by my G.P. and G.I. Specialist that I have Irritable Bowel Syndrome. I have just read an article on new medications for IBS sufferers which to refers to IBS types (A),(







,© and (D) repectively, can anyone enlighten me as to the sub-types???TonyS


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

Don't know about IBS-A and B sub types.Typically they divide IBSers into diarrhea predominate and constipation predominate (and not all people fall into one of the two sub groups as they may alternate between the two).The drugs in development tend to be either for IBS-D (diarrhea predominate) or IBS-C (constipation predominate).5-HT3 drugs like Lotronex and Cilesetron are for IBS-D5-HT4 drugs like Zelnorm/Zelmac are for IBS-C.K.


----------

